# anesthesia charges



## tnadolski (Feb 27, 2008)

I am looking for information on what is included in hospital anesthesia charges, ie: supplies and drugs. I can't find any info on the web (don't know where to look). Can anyone help?


----------



## criketz (Mar 4, 2008)

I work for a group of Anesthesiologists (who are contracted with facilities) and the only thing I bill for is their professional services, everything else (I assume) is billed by the Hospital or Surgery Center.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DPHARRIS (Mar 28, 2008)

I have worked with Anesthesia for years.  Our hopsital charge consisted of supplies, use of equipment and drugs.  In our office, we had a list of hospital charges that co-insided with a certain  service( neuro, general, ortho...).  There was a flat fee along with a fee per minute.  In our office, we did not charge for drugs and supplies directly.  They were handled by the hospital.  Donna


----------

